# what does your Chi eat?



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi all, i am having trouble finding a food that Ollie likes. 

Was just wondering what your chi's eat?x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico eats Blue Buffalo Wilderness brand-chicken(http://bluebuff.com/products/dogs/wilderness-chicken.shtml) (100% grain free). 

The dog food analysis website (http://dogfoodanalysis.com/) seems to be down for maintenance lately but Blue Buffalo Wilderness was rated a 4 or 5 when I checked it..... it has smaller kibble that Chico can eat ... he won't touch kibble if it is the larger kind....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody eats raw.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49576


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Daisy and Darla eat Acana now.
Made by same company that make Orijen. xx


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

I've tried him with Eukanuba and wasn't too keen. Natures Diet meat however he only liked the chicken one he's not a fish dog lol. Alos Field and Trial dry food but he would only eat one or two biscuits but now tried him with bakers puppy and its the most dry food he has eaten out of what i've tried.

I've been told not to leave his food down for him all the time but i'm so scared he's not eating enough that i have been. If i put it down for him breakfast lunch and dinner time he eats hardly anything.?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine have royal canin mini puppy, but i have since found out that its not that great quality so I'm going to change them mabye to Acana when we have nearly used up what we have left.


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

i just looked at that Acana online and am i right in seeing the price of it.....very exspensive! or have i looked wrong lol??


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah Acana isnt that cheap, but a little goes a long way, and the 2.5kg bags are not too bad and will last you a while with just the one pup.
It is a quality kibble. xx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

My chi's eat Ziwi Peak. It's a dehydrated raw dog food.


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

Those that have said their chi's eat raw meat. Is that because they would not eat dry food? 

I just thought it would be so much easier finding a dry food that he would be happy with instead of having to put up with smelly meat lol if you know what i mean xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

DwalisGems said:


> Those that have said their chi's eat raw meat. Is that because they would not eat dry food?
> 
> I just thought it would be so much easier finding a dry food that he would be happy with instead of having to put up with smelly meat lol if you know what i mean xx


No, Brody eats raw because I believe it is the best food for him. If you do a little reading on the pet food industry, you will understand. Don't know how many recalls of dog food you guys have had over in the UK, but we have had a ton here. Tainted dog food killed a lot of dogs and sickened many others. Since those recalls came out, I had been searching for a better way to feed our dogs. Dog food has only been around 100 years and it is a multi billion dollar industry with most of that in marketing. Dog food companies even sponsor the nutrition sections of our veterinarians schooling. 

Raw is species appropriate. It is what dogs are meant to eat. It is healthy for them and I like knowing that what I feed Brody is meat that I picked out for him at the store. Human grade, the same thing I feed my family. It certainly is not smelly! LOL!

It's easy to get brainwashed into thinking that kibble is perfect for dogs. I don't agree. I certainly wouldn't want to eat Total cereal twice a day for the rest of my life and I don't think my dog should have to either. When you look at it simply.... feeding a convenient cereal that has a shelf life of several years, or feeding fresh whole foods from the market, for me anyway, the difference is clear.

This is how dogs were fed 100 years ago! And I believe we need to go back to a more natural and species appropriate way of nourishing our pets. 



If you are interested in learning more, here's a few links for you ....

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/downloads/pdf/PetFoodReport_05-07.pdf

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ure-feeding-pet-killing--making-vet-rich.html

http://drmarty.com/feeding.htm


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> No, Brody eats raw because I believe it is the best food for him. If you do a little reading on the pet food industry, you will understand. Don't know how many recalls of dog food you guys have had over in the UK, but we have had a ton here. Tainted dog food killed a lot of dogs and sickened many others. Since those recalls came out, I had been searching for a better way to feed our dogs. Dog food has only been around 100 years and it is a multi billion dollar industry with most of that in marketing. Dog food companies even sponsor the nutrition sections of our veterinarians schooling.
> 
> Raw is species appropriate. It is what dogs are meant to eat. It is healthy for them and I like knowing that what I feed Brody is meat that I picked out for him at the store. Human grade, the same thing I feed my family. It certainly is not smelly! LOL!
> 
> ...




Thank you hun very helpful!! x


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Faith eats Wellness Core at the moment because it's the only thing that agrees with her but I will be switching her to something else as soon as she finishes the bag she's on because I recently found out that it is now being made by Diamond and Menu Foods which will not cut it for me. So I'm contemplating another grain free food for her if I can find one that agrees with her or going with either a raw or dehydrated raw diet...not sure yet.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We feed raw as well.


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

MChis said:


> We feed raw as well.


what raw is it please?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, since we are relatively new to raw (only been feeding for just over a month) we initially started out on chicken necks for the first 2 weeks. They've also had bone in beef pieces, chicken wings, beef heart, whole raw eggs (shell included), whole ground chicken (bones, meat & organ) & a ground beef/organ mixture. We plan to add in some pork & green tripe very soon as well as eventually getting some fresh fish & deer meat from my brother who is an avid fisher/hunter.  There is so much I want feed my dogs - it's easy to get way excited & want to buy everything you see! (at least for me it is LOL) They just love the raw food and seem to be doing very well on it. It makes me happy to know I'm providing them with what they are meant to eat. And I'm already noticing a significant amount less of the "doggy" smell & their teeth are nice & clean. 

Saying that, we fed EVO for a year or better with decent results - but IMO nothing beats the raw!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

mine eat lifestages puppy/junior, bianca will eat nothing else, there is no poo smell, its firm,and small, and they only go max 3 time a day


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I feed Wellness


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I had good results with the Orijen. it really seemed to give him an appetite. That said --this dog eats anything now. Loves it all. Meat, bones, veg , fruit and he has ate other kibble now and again--Acana and Merrick. I find that you actually feed so little kibble that a small bag goes a long way. I like that the Orijen has fish ingredients too--I haven't felt the need to give him a fish oil supplement.

Last night he did some act of thievery and stole a meatball from the kids. I don't know exactly how a 4 pound 8 inch tall creature on the floor can manage this--but apparently he did. (I am guessing someone dropped a meatball and didn't add that part to the tale ).

they are funny little dogs --especially about their food


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you all so much, i am going to my supplier tomorrow to see what she's got (raw) because the dry food is no good he hasnt eaten hardly any of it today. So i gave him some tuna and he scoffed it! He's obviously hungry and not happy with dry!

I thought i would try dry first because that is what his breeder done and she said he was eating eat (along with winalot meat) but ever since he has been with me he's not eaten either of what she gave me????


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Mine eat Ziwipeak as well, both their dried and canned.

Lori


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

My lot eat Burns mini bites, coz its ok for the adults and my youngster! Also Applaws tinned food. That stuff is brilliant!! It looks and smells just like irish stew.
I tried raw food but had alot of guarding problems. Adam in particular turned into an insane psycho dog! I swear I thought his head would spin round and he'd spew pee soup!!LOL


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bailey has meat and also Royan Canin but he hardly ever eats dry food and at the moment isn't really touching his meat, I think he might be teething. I am cooking him some steak mince tomorrow so I know he has a good meal bless him.

Joy xx


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Well 4 chis here, youngest Chuey 10 1/2 weeks to Jack is our oldest at 2yrs we eat a mixture of prairie (chicken) and instinct (duck) both made by Variety


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky is on Burns Mini Bites, he likes it but am considering trying the Acana as its grain-free. Can it only be bought online?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Rocky is on Burns Mini Bites, he likes it but am considering trying the Acana as its grain-free. Can it only be bought online?


Yeah, i have never seen it in any shops sadly Lynda.
Zooplus is the place to go.
My 2 are scoffing it now which is good. :hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy is raw fed.. If you want to try.. i'd suggest popping down to your local iceland or tesco and going into the freezer section and picking up a bag of frozen chicken.. Check its not pumped with salt water.. the cheap and cheerful ones aren't btw and cost between £2 and £3 a bag which should last a month!!!! He is only a puppy so you'll need to make sure you weigh it out, i started Daisy on inbone chicken breast first of all as the bones are really easy for them to eat and i wasn't sure at 9 weeks whether or not she'd crunch through anything else. She now does.. although still can't do thigh bones yet as she doesn't have many teeth lol

Wings are perfect for starting pups!!! You may need to hand feed him first of all so he realises he can actually eat it. Raw food doesn't smell so takes a little while for htem to realise its food and its YUMMY!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

rocky scotland said:


> Rocky is on Burns Mini Bites, he likes it but am considering trying the Acana as its grain-free. Can it only be bought online?


yes i think just Zooplus at the moment .. Mutley and Mog are getting it in from April

...i also read Ziwipeak are getting a UK distributor from April the same one that distributes Orijen and Acana so am hopeing that will be available shortly too


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

*Chloe* said:


> yes i think just Zooplus at the moment .. Mutley and Mog are getting it in from April
> 
> ...i also read Ziwipeak are getting a UK distributor from April the same one that distributes Orijen and Acana so am that will be available shortly too


Oh ya beauty!!
I can actually go into mutley and mog so that would be ideal!!


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

Well i have been to my local suppliers and have bought Natures Diet which is meat and is a complete food and i'm going to use Skinners puppy food as a mixer.

He has just had it for dinner and scoffed the lot!! So happy.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

*Chloe* said:


> yes i think just Zooplus at the moment .. Mutley and Mog are getting it in from April
> 
> ...i also read Ziwipeak are getting a UK distributor from April the same one that distributes Orijen and Acana so am hopeing that will be available shortly too


Ohhhhh right. Ziwipeak is a 'kinda' raw food right?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I was feeding Royal Canin but i found it made Fifi's Tear stains very dark! Im now feeding Wafcol Puppy? Its very good and is working wonders on them all! They've got nice coats, soft not shedding hardly so i may be sticking with this for a while unless im brave enough to change it again! lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Ohhhhh right. Ziwipeak is a 'kinda' raw food right?


Ziwipeak is as close to raw as you can get without feeding raw.  It is a dehydrated raw jerky. It's not little pellets like kibble is. It looks like tiny soft jerky squares. Most dogs LOVE it. It's expensive, but so healthy for them. I highly recommend it. Truly one of the best foods out there. Puts Orijen to shame!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I was feeding Royal Canin but i found it made Fifi's Tear stains very dark! Im now feeding Wafcol Puppy? Its very good and is working wonders on them all! They've got nice coats, soft not shedding hardly so i may be sticking with this for a while unless im brave enough to change it again! lol


I can see a difference in my 2 after changing from the RC.
I had them on the burns after, but now with Acana, i feel much better about it.
Darla's once baldy belly has fur, and both of their coats are so soft now.
I will def be sticking with the Acana.
Darla has even got over the kibble size which is good, eats its no probs.:hello1:


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

Peanut is now on Nature's Recipe lamb & rice for puppies. It's small kibble and he loves it.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Terri said:


> I can see a difference in my 2 after changing from the RC.
> I had them on the burns after, but now with Acana, i feel much better about it.
> Darla's once baldy belly has fur, and both of their coats are so soft now.
> I will def be sticking with the Acana.
> Darla has even got over the kibble size which is good, eats its no probs.:hello1:


Yes RC is great but when for me the effects weren't long lasting? I can see a bigger difference off of it no!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I do firmly believe that a raw diet is best. However I haven't quite gotten to a point where I'm comfortable with it, (though getting there!!) so I feed a 6-star food.
Taste of the Wild High Prairie.. it's grain free, but isn't too high in protein like a lot of the grain-free foods out there. There's nothing confirmed yet but there's a lot of controversy on whether or not having too much protein can cause liver problems. Again nothing confirmed but I figured I'd rather be safe than sorry. Wellness Core is another Grain Free food that isn't as high as some of the others.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bella has been on Before Grain Chicken and also give her some of the canned, which she loves!
Libby was on Nature's Variety Prairie and the breeder said that she went through so many foods, like Wellness, and she wouldn't eat it. 

Bella hasn't been eating as well lately, so I bought a bag of Blue Buffalo to try..we'll see. Definitely check out dogfoodanalysis.com. I love that site!! Good luck!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> ...i also read Ziwipeak are getting a UK distributor from April the same one that distributes Orijen and Acana so am hopeing that will be available shortly too


My dogs will be fed 'Ziwipeak' as soon as I can get it ( which will be soon  )


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I just switched the girls to EVO Red Meat Small Bites and they love it. I am gradually switching them and I have noticed that they are picking out the EVO food and leaving the other food They are sneaky little things! Haha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine were on Ziwipeak for a long time. As mentioned it's as close to raw as it comes. It's an excellent food. After all 4 of my babies had that stomach bug the Vet requested that I not use such a high protein food. Their stomach issue had nothing to do with Ziwipeak, though. We are now using Wellness Simple. I highly recommend Ziwipeak.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Food and nutrition.

www.dogfoodproject.com/index....badingredients 
Ingredients to avoid.

www.k9cuisine.com/RateYourDogFood.aspx 
Type in the ingredients in your dog food or a dog food you thinking about getting and obtain rating.

www.dogfoodanalysis.com 
By star ratings.


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

I feed Applaws puppy (dry) and Royal canin mini - but i'm not going to be continuing with RC when this bag finishes. Will be purchasing Orijen or Acana.
Does anyone have a mix of kibbles in their Chi's diet? Or tend to stick with just 1 brand?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ziwipeak is launched at the end of the month in the uk

ZiwiPeak at The Pets & Aquatics Trade Show


Tue, Feb 9th, 2010 5:47:01 pm


PATS UK (The Pet & Aquatics Trade Show) being held on the 27th & 28th April 2010 at the Harrogate International Centre. This is ZiwiPeaks launch into the United Kingdom market in conjunction with Bern Pet Foods Ltd, ZiwiPeak's UK Importer/ Distributor.

Nigel Woodd from ZiwiPeak will be at the PATS show to assist Bern Pet Foods introduce this exciting 100% Natural All Meat brand from New Zealand for Dog & Cats in the UK market.

Call in to the Bern Pet Foods stand to find out all about ZiwiPeak. We look forward to meeting you.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> My dogs will be fed 'Ziwipeak' as soon as I can get it ( which will be soon  )


Will u be getting it in at ur shop Sara?

I really want to try mine (or at least Bentley) not sure i can take Twig off Lilys Kitchen its about the only food shes done well on


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Is Ziwipeak the best food you can get in dry biccies form? Will have to try it. Does anyone know where to buy it online when it gets released?


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

I got mine on IAMS puppy at the moment but want to put them onto Arden Grange Dry with the occasional wet can. I am waiting until they can go onto the adult which shouldnt be long now (8 months on AG I think)

I have found a 15kg breeders bag for just over 28 pounds


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> Will u be getting it in at ur shop Sara?




Yes I will be


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

My crew will be eating ' Ziwipeak ' for the first time later this week


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Let us know how you get on with it? xx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I will do


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> My crew will be eating ' Ziwipeak ' for the first time later this week


Oh cool.
Where did you get it from?
xx


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I was feeding bella Hills science plan because it was what the person we got her from was feeding her but after reading alot of this when we get her back I'm interested in trying the raw food approach or more natural dog food.

She gets slight tear stains as the fur is white round her eyes and someone said changing food can help that so i'd be hoping it would


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Terri said:


> Oh cool.
> Where did you get it from?
> xx



From my shop


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All of mine were on Ziwipeak until their tummy upset stuff happened. It wasn't from the ZP, though. Now they are all on Wellness Simple, Lamb & Rice canned food. I use a herbal mix by "The Honest Kitchen" to mix in their food to help keep their tummies sorted.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> My crew will be eating ' Ziwipeak ' for the first time later this week


hope they like it ive had Bentley on it for about a week now he really likes it


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I had a look on Ziwipeaks website at hte weekend to see if it was showing distributors in the UK.. It showed one.. which said it had online ordering and when i had a looksie i couldn't find it on their website!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

u can buy from bernpetfoods (i got mine from there) go to the sitemap bit then click on the links from there


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah i didnt click on sitemap before.. 

Although i raw feed.. think i'm going to get some with tripe in so i don't have to give her raw tripe on its own because hte smell will kill my nose!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

That's good to hear Chloe , I know they will love it ( as they love food lol ) 
Which product are you feeding Bentley ? I'm going to use the 'air dried pouches ' not the tinned ... ( the 5 kg bag as the 1 kg bag will only last my lot 2 and a half days  )


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah im feeding the air dried Venison just got 1kg to start with, Twig likes it but im very worried about upsetting her stomach so im very slowly letting her have some

i also got the ziwipeak lamb liver treats which they love too


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Is it very expensive?


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> yeah im feeding the air dried Venison just got 1kg to start with



How much do you feed Bentley ? ( and how much does he weigh ? )


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

its £17.99 for 1kg

heres the link to where i got it http://www.bernpetfoods.co.uk/acatalog/ZiwiPeak_Daily_Dog_Cuisine.html


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Crikey thats not cheap is it. Its a good job chis only have little tummies!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Venison is quite a rich meat, so is Liver.. its the same as anything.. do it bit buy bit until their stomachs become okay with it.

Rache it could be good for you to feed Vern with it rather than actually raw raw feeding him.. could help stop Billy's poo eating incidents


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

of course ive been changing him over gradually id never just swap foods...



Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> How much do you feed Bentley ? ( and how much does he weigh ? )


he weighs about 4lbs, im feeding him just under 1/2 of their feeding scoop a day which i think is slightly more than he should have (they recommend 1/2 scoop for upto 6.5lbs) but im trying to put some weight on him as he needs to fill out


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I honestly couldnt afford to feed vernon it. A 1kg bag would last him maybe 2 days. hes a big dog!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

BLimey.. i always thought Dalmations were little.. this is what you get for watching disney films!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> he weighs about 4lbs, im feeding him just under 1/2 of their feeding scoop a day which i think is slightly more than he should have (they recommend 1/2 scoop for upto 6.5lbs) but im trying to put some weight on him as he needs to fill out


Thank's Chloe :coolwink:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I didn't mean you were at all  i just meant its a really rich meat and can take time.. meaning if i gave it to Daisy we'd have poo everywhere.. like today coz she ate junk at my friends


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

sorry I didnt mean that to sound harsh...im very cautious with foods and any changes as Twig suffers with outbreaks of colitis which in her case seem to be food related


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> sorry I didnt mean that to sound harsh...im very cautious with foods and any changes as Twig suffers with outbreaks of colitis which in her case seem to be food related


Is okay.. oh whats Colitis (is it the same for humans??) I wonder whether this is what Daisy's got coz if i give her anything that isn't just meat (raw or boiled) she gets chronic runny poos (can't spell the d word!!) - literally one little treat and we're in for a nasty night of watery poo???


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

well yes the same as humans..she gets very bad bloody runny poos and becomes very lathargic and the medication to make her better is just horrible and leaves her really low, she used to be ill every 6 weeks or so.. and apart from a bland prescription food i now only feed her a premium tinned food which is basically cooked chicken or lamb and she hasnt been poorly since shes been on that which is nearly 7 months


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh bless her.. that sound awful.. We got given prescription food when Daisy had bloody poo when i first got her.. it was disgusting even smelt boring  Poor Twiglet.. glad you're managing it for her tho!! 

Does she get it if she eats random stuff - meaning dogs being dogs try to eat everything?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

well shes pretty good and doesnt eat alot of random stuff nowadays...shes nearly 5 (unlike bentley who will eat anything food or not) but like any normal dog treats or food would upset her...really the only dog treats that dont upset her are the natures menu chicken ones which are like 95% meat or fish 4 dogs


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She could teach Daisy a thing or two about eating stuff off the floor!! 

I can't give Daisy normal dog treats because she just poo's slimey mucussy poo everywhere and can't hold it in  I might try those and see if they work!! I get bored cooking up a load of meat and chopping it into teeny pieces which end up going off!!


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

My Daisy had colitis just after christmas after introducing her to burns mini bite  She loved it too and was brilliant for their little mouths. I am now so scared to change her food but want to put her on the Arden Grange mini adult when they are old enough. AG say 8 months but I may wait until nearer the 1 year mark and introduce it to her gram by gram each week. Will take ages but better to be safe than sorry...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> From my shop


Ah, well that's handy.

I am happy with the Acana right now, and so are my girls, but i may see if their is a sample of the Ziwi at some point. xx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Terri said:


> Ah, well that's handy.
> 
> I am happy with the Acana right now, and so are my girls, but i may see if their is a sample of the Ziwi at some point. xx


Yeah i'm really lucky .. Even better I get to bring my dogs to work


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> yeah im feeding the air dried Venison just got 1kg to start with, Twig likes it but im very worried about upsetting her stomach so im very slowly letting her have some




I'm doing the same with Kirby ( you know what he's like  )


----------

